# Billing for hand held ultrasound dev



## wenkeck (Nov 30, 2010)

one of our physicians wants to use a hand held ultrasound device. Does anyone know if it is billable as a limited ultrasound? It is so new I am unable to find any information on billing for it.


----------



## loribwelch (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you ever get an answer to this?


----------



## Kelly Rivet (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes, I am looking for the same information.


----------



## csperoni (Jan 10, 2020)

Handheld sonos are billed the same as larger sonogram equipment, provided the same requirements are met. Namely, you must provide a report, save the images (paper or electronic), and of course medically necessary, etc.  If you are not doing those items, it is not billable.  Here are a couple of links to further information:


			https://www.gehealthcare.com/-/jssmedia/206ac9e22b834e6a93fd8c00f754981a.pdf
		



			http://www3.gehealthcare.com/~/media/downloads/us/ultrasound_point_of_care_reimbursement_advisory.pdf
		



			https://www.sonosite.com/sales/reimbursement
		

The codes are based on the body part examined, and not the equipment used to do so.


----------

